# Trailer kit!



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Congratulations! What did you end up going with?

I keep a manure fork in each trailer (full sized, the small ones are worthless!). Brushes, hoof picks (although mine always seem to disappear from the trailer) and wound cream/blue kote/vet wrap for minor first aid issues in a tote or in the brush boxes in the big trailer. Human bug spray and sunscreen as well as fly spray for the ponies comes in handy. 

I try to keep an extra saddle pad and cinch/girth in each one as well as a spare side pull in case of tack emergencies (ask me how many times I've forgotten a saddle pad or cinch and not realized until I got to the trail). Usually an extra halter and lead rope as well for my own purposes or helping out in an emergency (usually those live in the truck). 

In the summer we live out of our trailers so almost everything I own tack wise is in one of them. We just got our bumper pull stock trailer back with its new axle (has been broken for a year, downside to your husband being your mechanic is low priority) which doesn't have anywhere for tack/gear so I usually end up keeping spare brushes/hoof picks in the back of the truck as well.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks, that's very helpful!

It's basically this one, but with an extra foot of space in the "head" area, two inches extra height, and pretty much all the bells and whistles that could be added on: extra ventilation, fans, water storage, extra brush tray, etc. etc.



https://equispirit.com/products/2hdress_sr_floorplan.htm











I'm so excited! I think it's a really nice trailer and I'm so looking forward to taking them places!


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Fire extinguisher! Thank goodness I wasn't far down the road when one of my tires started spewing fire, I blame hubby for not greasing them regularly. If you are hauling long trips I would look into USRider roadside assistance. They saved me with the above incident.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

A Trailer Aid.... even if you have USRider sometimes they can take too long to come in hot weather in my opinion.... so I changed my own tire once and it came in VERY handy. I have the small fork, to me it works just fine... I like the big one if I've been on a long trip but for just a quick trailer ride it's nice to clean the trailer when I get to the trail head. 

I agree with all of the above as well... extra halters and all. 

So excited for you!


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I wasn't sold on the idea of having a camera on the horses until I hauled Minnie home in a friends trailer - being able to watch the horses and make sure everything is A-Okay was actually pretty handy (especially if you don't know how a horse hauls/is a known bad-hauler). There are several "cheaper" options on the market now, I think my friend got hers off of Amazon.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

txgirl said:


> Fire extinguisher! Thank goodness I wasn't far down the road when one of my tires started spewing fire, I blame hubby for not greasing them regularly. If you are hauling long trips I would look into USRider roadside assistance. They saved me with the above incident.


Do you have it mounted on brackets in the dressing area? Or just sort of loose somewhere?


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Congratulations! I hope you get to go everywhere. But you know, guys think a little differently. When you say the trailer has an xtra foot, does that mean the trailer is actually 17 feet?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I prefer packing and unpacking mine for each trip and only take what is needed depending on where and how long. Hubby prefers the opposite and eventually the tack room got so packed I could barely fit my stuff back in. I finally cleaned the whole thing out last year and you wouldn't believe the wheelbarrow loads I took out of there. I don't know how it all fit cause it made a mess of the barn tack room and it's a lot bigger than the trailer tack room. Somewhere on this forum I kept a running list of what and how many he had packed in the trailer, probably the old confession thread.

Congrats on the new trailer! Getting a new or even new to you trailer is always exciting.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Here is what always resides in my trailer. Keep in mind that I do not have a tack room and I keep my horses at home. One thing I will caution you about is keeping too much "stuff" in the trailer. You do not realize the added weight it brings!

1. Extra girth for every horse
2. Extra set of reins in case someone breaks theirs
3. Extra saddle pad
4. Tire chock and spare tire
5. Road Side safety flare kit
6. Rain ponchos (the cheap plastic ones)
7. Manure fork
8. Treat bucket
9. I have a grooming caddy that seconds as a mounting block. It lives in the trailer
10. Extra halter and lead rope
11. 2 bottles of fly spray
12. First aid kit for horse and human - mine contains a tube of Bute as well as bandages and a package of Benadryl in case we run into bees
13. We carry a collapsable hose (25ft) and a nozzle so we can hose our horses down after a hot ride


These are the things that live in the trailer besides our bridles and saddles. - when we ride we add hay bags for each horse and if we plan on being gone for an entire day we have water jugs and water buckets for the horses


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

My trailer is my barn so I have everything in it but I would for sure recommend having everything you need to change a flat tire. A TrailerAide is great. Sadly, I've used mine a lot, LOL. It's very nice to not have to unload the horses to change a flat tire. Of course, you'll need WD40 on hand, extra lug nuts (in case you lose one in the grass...), wrench for lug nuts, cheater bar (if you aren't strong enough alone, like me). Some orange roadside cones are good too.

Also, various tools such as hammer, screwdrivers, pliers, etc are always handy just in case. 

I always have an extra cinch, extra bridle, and spare leather repair parts, always. Extra halter and extra lead rope.

Laterns and/or flashlights, in case you are doing some of this in the dark. 

I haven't yet, but I thought about some sort of hazard lights in the event that trailer lights go out when driving in the dark (happened once to me!!).

Manure fork for sure. Scoop shovel can be handy too. 

Rain gear, just in case. 

You might also want to keep copies of horse's coggins papers (if you need them) or any health papers, in your trailer too. That way you have them if you need to cross state lines.


----------

